# DiY Tank stand for 6' 125G - Help with spans/timber



## TangJeff (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am wanting to build a stand from typical spruce framing lumber and cladding in 3/4 oak plywood. I have read and heard that many do not exceed 4' openings below the front span that supports the tank. This was using 2x4 lumber. I looked at some span table resources I found after googling said topic, but I am afraid the info I found there is beyond my understanding.

Is there any resource for calculating what span and what size lumber I can use to keep a 5'+ opening in the lower stand? I would like to put a 5' 120G below to keep my large aquariums stacked in a smaller footprint. Ultimately I would like to put the 6' tank on top and the 5' below with full view of both.

Thanks for any info or comments.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I built my DIY 125G 72" long tank stand using THIS website, specifically post #3 which gives the recommended lumber size based on tank length desired.

I used 2" x 6" lumber for the top frame only, all the rest is 2" x 4" and the design did not require a front vertical support in the middle of the stand so we made the 4 front doors so we could open them fully and access the entire inside of the stand. I thought I had the pics on C-F forum somewhere but I just can't find them!

OK, I found the post Here


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I believe it would be a matter of just doubling up on the top rail in front. You could take 2-2x4's or even 2-2x6's and nail them together with glue and you would have a more than adequate beam. When making this beam and assembling the stand you will want to make sure that the crown is up. Almost all lumber especially framing lumber will have a slight bow in it. You will want that bow (high side if you will) up in the middle with the lower sides on the end supports. That way the weight of the tank will compress the bow some and give additional support. Also cladding with the 3/4 plywood will add a ton of strength as well. I don't forsee any issues with this build, wood is a lot stronger than most people give it credit for. All right this was probably $.03 worth. Don't forget glue, glue and more glue. Good luck and have an awesome day.


----------

